
Show HN: Adapt Generative Arts for your needs without coding - yury-n
http://adaptiff.com
======
yury-n
[https://github.com/yury-n/adaptiff](https://github.com/yury-n/adaptiff)

I've been very impressed by talented coding artists on sites like codepen and
codesandbox and wanted share creative possibilities their generative artworks
provide with people who don't know how modify variables in the code.

A bit later I discovered a similar project
([https://github.com/dataarts/dat.gui](https://github.com/dataarts/dat.gui))
originating from chrome experiments but it was too late as at that point I was
introducing new features on top of it: integration with googles fonts,
palettes, inserted images so that it can be used for creating social media
banners.

